# Rubbing Noise From Rear???



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

A few days ago I noticed a rubbing type noise from the rear. It sounds like a tire is rubbing on the edge of a plastic shield or metal. It only happens while turning. It is more noticeable while backing up and turning. But will do it going forward and turning also. But I looked and there are no marks of rubbing. Any ideas what else it could be? The car has 275/40/17's on the rear with drag bags set at 12psi. I have had the car for two weeks so far. A few days ago I was getting a brake noise from the rear due to a rust ridge. So I cleaned them up and lubricated. Then a few days later I am getting this rubbing noise. It sounds like a tire rubbing on an edge of sumthing. It doesnt sound like the rear end is locking up thow(bang bang). I have witnessed that type of noise in a gto onece before. The diff fluid was replaced withing a week a having the car with rp synchromesh. The fluid that came out was new. Also the other day when i was leaving a stop light the low traction light came on. I was hardly in the gas and the tires did not spin.


EDIT







Here is the video. As stated above i put in some 75w-140 RP Gear oil that has the lsd additive in it already. Could the RP be at fault? Also in the video you see the play on the driver side but no play on the passenger side. When the car was on the lift there was play from both sides up and down. In the video the car was on ramps.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

make sure your e-brake is all the way down. one click up and that will happen.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is all the way down.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

275's...stock wheels or aftermarket? This often requires fender rolling. If you have aftermarket wheels, what's the offset?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

if you're running a 275 on a stock rim, that is a problem right there. your tire is too big for the rim and not only is the tire "ballooning", it is also running taller than it is supposed to be, so that is a bit of a safety concern in itself

your easiest way to see if it is your tires, is to just look at them. if you don't see anything, but still think it might be the problem, place some light colored tape on your quarterpanel lips and on the inner fenderwell and go for a ride. if they are rubbing the tape will show it very easily

good luck


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

They are the stock 17's. I never noticed any noises till this past saturday for the very first time. I will go ahead and try the tape trick. But I saw no signs of the tire showing any sort of rub when i looked yesterday.

I put the car up on the lift and looked to see how everything was.The driver side stub shaft where half shaft bolts on wasnt wet but it was attracting dirt and dust and was oily. As the passenger side is dry. No leaks or rips in the cv boots. As for up and down play I got a clunk clunk coming from both sides of the stub shafts where they go into the diff. You can see the movement. I also forgot to mention there is blue sealant around the diff cover. So the previous owner or someone had the cover off for some reason. I did find that the rear exhaust hangers were not doing there job. You could push the exhuast up and down and it would make a thumping type noise. Similar to whats heard in the car. I am going to put some band clamps around them to get rid of the play and see if that helps.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you noticed the diff cover was off at some point, maybe someone changed the gears? Maybe in doing so, the gears were not shimmed or improperly shimmed? Maybe the tolerances are not correct? You may have just narrowed your issue to the inside of the carrier. Personally, I would take it to a specialist and have them give it the once over. I'd be willing to bet some "doctor" did not perform a qualified operation on the unit.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

video will be up soon


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is the video. As stated above i put in some 75w-140 RP Gear oil that has the lsd additive in it already. Could the RP be at fault? Also in the video you see the play on the driver side but no play on the passenger side. When the car was on the lift there was play from both sides up and down. In the video the car was on ramps.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Man o days, that ain't right. WOW. You obviously have A LOT of slop on the left hand side of the carrier it should be tight. Something internally is seriously wrong. As I stated previous, it could be a shim problem but ya won't know until the cover is removed and you can see what is causing the play in the gearing.
Sounds to me like the gears are wobbling internally. I'd get it to the shop. If there is loose gears, you just don't know how much damage could result from the torque breaking things. I would not be driving it.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

The kicker is if you are turning and you push the clutch in the noise goes away but once you let it out it comes right back. Also it almost feels as if the rear end is sticking when you try and go from a stop but then lets go .



I could only find Mobil 1 i nmy surrounding area so I bought some. As for the additive Gm says to use Part # 89021958. I could not find that at my local dealer. The closest was 1hr away and I didnt want to travel with this issue. Is it ok to use this additive? And how much? The bottle says add entire contents but its is not recommended for our cars. But is the only additive I could get my hands on.(2 ounces?)


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I just drained the RP and put in the Mobil with about 2oz of additive and it seems to have made it worse.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM recommends ONLY their friction modifier they are VERY specific. I believe Royal Purple has a friction modifier in it. You drained out the R/P with friction modifier and replaced it with a non compliant lubricant. Your problem is NOT a lubrication problem. It goes beyond that.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Seems its time for a new unit or a rebuild.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

To me the play in the driver side axle is not that bad. The sound is not a high pitched whine like you get with worn out or badly setup rear gears. If you turn one wheel in the rear, does the other turn the same way, (posi) or opposite from each other, (no posi, or badly worn out or not installed properly).

It sounds too much like a tire rub. Not enough to cause an obvious mark on the tire I guess or you would see it, but rubbing just the same. My stock 245's don't have a lot of room when the suspension is weighted, so your 275's are probably just over the edge.

You can check the vin code and find out what gears are supposed to be in it, or count the turns from the wheel to the turns on the driveshaft. So you would then know if the rear gears have been modified or not. Maybe a carfax check would show if the dealer worked on the rearend.

Keep us informed.

Russ


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

that noise doesn't sound like it's from you rearend issue at all. sounds more like a suspension (maybe a bushing binding up) or an exhaust rubbing


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I put 245/45/17 on the rear and the noise was still there. When the car sits over night you dont hear any noises in the morning. But after driving for 10 minutes you start to hear the ruckuss if you drive around town. So I went to my GM dealer and asked if they could help me out(former employee)So they ordered me a new carrier assembly under warranty even thow my car is out of the warranty period.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good deal, let us know how ya make out.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

The dealer installed the new diff today and all is well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Great! :cheers


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh I just love this. Now I have a howl noise....Say I am in 4th cruising at 40-45 and let off the gas you hear a howl/hum noise. It over powers the radio so its not something that can be ignored. Guess I have to take it back to the dealer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds to me like you went from a rubbing issue to the rear wheel whine issue.
Some have reported having to have more than one rear end installed until the one was found not to be making the whine. This rear was built by Dana.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I have only put 100 miles on this rear end since they put it in. I have some RP 75-140 w/ lsd additive at my house. Would that make the howl go away? Isnt the howl caused by the pinion not having enough preload? Is this an assembly defect from dana themself?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pwned said:


> I have only put 100 miles on this rear end since they put it in. I have some RP 75-140 w/ lsd additive at my house. Would that make the howl go away? Isnt the howl caused by the pinion not having enough preload? Is this an assembly defect from dana themself?


When you take the car back, service will probably do a swap out of fluids and add fresh with F.M. If this doesn't cure it a new rear would be the next step. I would NOT add any RP you don't want to do anything to jeopardize the warranty. To the best of my knowledge the reason for the whine has never been said just ideas as to why, but I could be wrong, I never got a reason for it. Dana built a bunch of bad ones but the new ones I don't know why they are noisy. Maybe shims, tolerances not met? I don't know. 

The rear end is one part number and is replaced as such. That part is removed and replaced then sent back to Dana for a warranty claim.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

I called today and the manager said he actually has to talk to me about my my car. The Gm Rep for that area wants to see my car. Reason being to make sure there are no aftermarket acessories. The manager also stated that I may have to pay for the diff(thats in the car now) or possibly have the old one put back in. I am not paying a dime for anything.... They are the ones who good willed me a diff under warranty. It is all lagit. I have the recipt and everything. A few weeks back I was offered a job there. I told him I would think about it(former employer). Maybe he thought I would take it so he replaced the diff. Then tuesday I told him I have to pass the offer up. Today I called to see what he could do about the noise I have now. Now I have an appointment this upcoming tuesday with the GM Rep. Unless he is bsing me and wants to offer me something better.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know how any aftermarket accessories will affect the carrier but it sounds to me like they are trying to weasel you into or out of something. You should have an invoice marked good will repair. That's your proof the cost was encumbered by the dealer. That part should come with at least a 1 year warranty. To remove that rear, install the old one, (that should have already been sent back for credit) the labor alone would make it NOT cost affective. They'd be cutting off their nose to spite their face.

Funny how you call the dealer to report this and they say oh yea we want to talk to you about your car. If it was important they would have called you.

If you have any aftermarket parts on there that can be removed, remove them. If aftermarket parts have no affect on the failing part it should not matter, however the warranty does say non GM parts will void your warranty. There is give and take on this and a reputable dealer will give you leeway on this. Your car was out of warranty and this is a goodwill repair gesture because there is documentation of bad rear ends in these cars and if having aftermarket parts on the car mattered they would have denied you before installing the new one in the first place citing that. 

In my opinion, you have the upper hand here. If they installed a bad part they are legally obligated to make it right. Make that known if they try and BS you. Take this issue to the owner of the dealership if you are not satisfied.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is not right to just take back a part. That aggrivates me. I will definately go to the owner or call Gm corporate them self.


----------



## pwned (Apr 7, 2009)

Just as I thought. It was a hoax. A few people wanted to play a joke. The reason being for me to come in the manager wanted to talk to me in detail about the job he offererd that I passed up a week ago. But he did go for a ride so I could show him the noise. He said its nothing to worry about. Most rear wheel drive vehilces will get some rear end howling. If it gets worse which it hasesnt he said bring it back.


----------



## OfficerJurbala (May 25, 2009)

*GTO Rear End Noise*

I had a very similar noise as heard in your video coming from the rear end area of my car. This noise started two weeks after I had the rear diff fluid changed. I was concerned about the noise which was a cross between a popping, grinding, clunking...however you wanna classify it. I had the tech take a ride with me in the car for about 20 minutes and then they had a second guy drive my car. Long story short my 2005 GTO which only has 15k on it is now getting a brand new rear end (glad I bought extended warranty). According to the service Rep any rear end making noises like that most likely are failing and should be replaced...at least as far as stock rear ends go.


----------



## OfficerJurbala (May 25, 2009)

I would definitely get the car back to the dealer ASAP. As far as I understood from talking two a second dealer before taking my car to the actual Pontiac Dealership any howling or noise similar to what your describing means that there is something seriously wrong with the Rear Differential area and I don't think you should have to pay one cent so be sure to stand your ground. I had the issued with the paint flaking off my door handles when I first got the car and I had to be semi rude before the service manager said hey don't worry we will fix it for free. I was like yeah with 13k on the car (that what was on it then) you better fix it for free.


----------

